# SSBB models?



## CPhantom (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope this is in the right place, as these are graphics and will be used for art. ^^;


I want to make papercraft models of Lucario and Pikachu. However, I don't know if the models have been extracted or not from SSBB. So, does anyone know if these exist or now?
thanks!


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 26, 2008)

Firstly, l don't think they have been ripped yet. But even if they were, they have a hell of a lot of polygons, so papercraft would be very difficult. If you want, I could make some rough ones, but I am away for a week.


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 26, 2008)

odd, I've seen some crazy lucario 3D models and stuff and thought they were from SSBB. If you don't mind, I would greatly appreciate the Lucario for sure, and the Pikachu was going to be a side one ^^

either one - or both - would be great and very appreciated.


----------

